# [APP][FREE]Keep Screen ON in a smart way



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
After the success of Smart Screen OFF and Smart Screen ON... Here is Keep Screen ON!

Keep Screen ON is an innovative free app that allow you to keep your smartphone screen ON in a smart way. This app will help you saving battery keeping the screen on only when you are holding it. This works thanks to orientation sensor built in your device (smartphone or tablet).

*HOW DOES IT WORK?
*When you are using your device, you hold it in a specific position. Keep Screen ON let you select the range of activation of the screen brightness based on the device inclination (more smart ways are coming soon).

*WHY DOES IT SHOULD IMPROVE BATTERY LIFE?
*You know for sure that screen brightness is the most important factor in battery life and you will find it always at the top of the most consuming factors in Android statistics. Keep Screen ON as name implies, keeps brightness enabled only when you are holding it: as soon as you left it on the table, the screen will turn off.

*SO WHAT?
*Download the app and extend your battery life!

*FUTURE
*This is first version and powerful improvements are coming soon.
+Battery tab
+Accuracy tab
+Screen settings
+Brightness settings

*I WOULD LIKE TO SUGGEST
*I'm always open to users suggestions, simply contact me using the forum.

KEEP SCREEN ON - PLAY STORE


----------

